# Dimmers 1929 style.



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i like the steering wheel.....:thumbsup:










~CS~


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

The reason for the long handles near the wheel is that every dimmer in that row could be coupled to that handle. They are sub masters.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

I go crazy over all the Stage Lighting Equipment ...


Awesome !





Pete


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a few pics from the Avalon Theatre, Catalina Island:

(Frank Adams brand)



















Plate type resistance dimmers, designed to dim the rated load down to a dull red glow:









Load connection terminals, note the wire loom tying job, they knew what they were about back then:










I'll have to dig up the other pics, including the motorized drive (for remote dimming) and the contactors and other cool stuff.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

fdew said:


> The reason for the long handles near the wheel is that every dimmer in that row could be coupled to that handle. They are sub masters.




So that Wheel connects to all the Long Handel Sub Masters ?


Must have a pulley system or gears ...to catch all those long handles .


Wish to see it opened up .





Pete


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, awesome pics! 

So how hot does this all get? My theory is what ever watts are not dissipated in the load are dissipated via those disks?


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> i like the steering wheel.....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am counting , 12 Sub Master Long Handles , that will / can connect to that 

Drive Wheel ...



Pete


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

AcidTrip said:


> Thanks, awesome pics!
> 
> *So how hot does this all get? My theory is what ever watts are not dissipated in the load are dissipated via those disks?*


It's been literally years since I was last there, but if memory serves they really didn't get all that hot...at least the room the backside of the dimmers were in didn't get all that hot. 

I think you are correct that they did dissipate the difference in the wattage of the load vs. the wattage of the resistance of the dimmer. 

Touching them (and I didn't have an IR thermometer back then) would not be a good idea..there were lots of exposed terminals (and beautiful copper buss work) in the way. 

If I can find the other pics I'll post them up.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Makes sense. One more question. When the lights were dimmed, did the filaments "hum" as is sometimes encountered with cheap triac dimmers? 

And thanks in advance for any pics


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

AcidTrip said:


> Makes sense. One more question. When the lights were dimmed, did the filaments "hum" as is sometimes encountered with cheap triac dimmers?
> 
> And thanks in advance for any pics


No the filaments didn't usually hum...with resistance dimmers they is only a reduction in voltage/current and not the "chopping" of the AC sine wave like ALL electronic dimmers do.


----------

